# What do you know about Victoria Jackson cosmetics?



## internetchick (Jul 21, 2008)

I see the palettes and such on Overstock, but the name just isn't familiar. The most I have found by Googling is that it is manufactured in the same place as MAC and Bobbi Brown, and that Victoria Jackson is behind Lola Cosmetics. Is the makeup worthwhile?


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, my mom bought victoria jackson cosmetics years ago. At least 15 I would say. That was the first makeup I ever used... I would always play with it. At the time I thought my mom was the most glamorous woman in the world for using it. The lip palettes were gorgeous. I couldn't tell you the actual quality though... I was 11 or 12... I didn't really know anything about makeup. I was in awe of my mom's though.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't know! I saw it on overstock.com, too! I was wondering about the quality...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 21, 2008)

i really really really like Lola cosmetics, but i didnt know she had a line named after her.


----------



## newyorlatin (Jul 21, 2008)

I had several Vicoria cosmetic palettes and would say that the foundation is not for oily skin. It left me greasy somewhat and did this quickly. The coverage was nice and it lasted beautifully with constant touch ups.

The coordinated shadows, blushes, and lip colors were very nice.


----------



## CamaroChick (Sep 19, 2008)

I remember the infomercial from around 1989. At the time, I ordered at least one color kit from them and loved their stuff. A lot of time has passed since then, though, so I don't know if I'd still feel the same about it now.

Nonetheless, I'd been thinking about those products again lately (not having used them in something like 15 years), so I went online looking for reviews. I found out that, apparently, this line is now being sold door-to-door in parts of Europe -- by very aggressive sales people. I'd love to hear from anyone on this forum who may have had direct experience with this.


----------



## Hking39 (Aug 6, 2011)

I live in st. louis and a man came into my salon today and i bought two of his bags, which came with a pallet of like 10 or 15 eye shadows and blushes, a shimmer brush thing, a nice case, and four lip glosses for 22 bucks, even if the make up isn't 100% its still cheap and a great gift. he claimed that sephora hired his marketing company to do a survey in st. louis to decide weather or not to put the make up line in st. louis sephoras. he was very nice and wasn't too pushy. im going to keep one for myself and give one as a birthday gift. cant go wrong for 22 bucks.


----------



## vanessa2155 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've done a little research on the Victoria Jackson makeup which I loved back in the day. It went away for several years and now it's back. I believe that the new stuff is inferior quality and is made in China. Also I believe that Victoris sold her trademark and rights to the Victoria Jackson name and now sells the Lola brand. Who knows who owns her label and what they are selling because in the past it was certainly not cheap.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 15, 2011)

Never heard of it but I did go look at the site and it states that it's owned by Make Up Your Life, LLC, a Delaware limited liability company. Make Up Your Life is the name of one of her books. The company itself is registered in Delaware to Capitol Services, Inc. which is also registered in Delaware. From what I've found Capitol Services Inc are a legal company that registers companies. So as to who owns Victoria Jackson cosmetics? No idea. It could be her or she could have sold it but the owner of the company is not listed to her directly.


----------



## yulissa (Feb 3, 2012)

I would say that I have never heard of Victoria Jackson until today. A marketing sales Representative was trying to sell me her products because they're having a special promotion.. I didn't buy anything because I don't know anything about this product. Can anyone with me more information in regards to her makeup and by the way, the sales marketing guy was very nice, and the promotion was 2 palettes and mascara for 20.00 dollars. a 45.00 dollar value.


----------



## opal777 (Sep 28, 2012)

I just got back from Sam's Club where they were promoting this brand. I was going to get it for my kids when I realized that I accidentally left my money at home.  So, here I am retrieving it...but decided to read the reviews on this product before heading back.  I am glad that I did.  I will not be buying this product based on on the reviews that I found out of the UK at the link listed: 

(Deleted link per _TERMS OF SERVICE_)


----------



## LOO2 (Sep 29, 2012)

So I wonder if Lola has the same quality as her older line? I bought one of her books a LONG time ago but never read it.


----------

